# Favorite Internet Mountain Biking Videos



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have been a little down lately. I find the current crop of mountain biking videos offers too much slow-mo upside down back flipping on big BMX bikes and too little, POV cam, sexy wire cam and all out fast runs down real trails. I have a hard time living vicariously through the endless back flip DJ vids but the ones that are close to mountain biking I can imagine, if I had the right gear and all, being able to do.

I mean Danny MacSkill is fantastic and all, skilled beyond doubt but there is no way I will ever be riding a cable. Ever.

Post up your favorite Youtube, Vimeo, etc. videos here for some stoke. Backflip vids are totally perfect additions but I also want to see some other videos of other things too. Homemade ones would be the best!

(Please when embedding videos make sure that they aren't set to autoplay).

My addition:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

another...mostly for the amazing dog. As one of the few non pathetic Youtube commentators said "Put a camera on that damn dog!" That would indeed be even more epic.


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Loose again FULL MOVIE Freeride and Downhill Mountainbiking - YouTube

I dont know how to embed youtube so there ya go






_(Edit: select share below the video and then Embed and copy the code and paste directly into post window)_


----------



## jasonbo (Jan 16, 2012)

Also most everything on this channel ucichannel's Channel - YouTube

SPOKED I - YouTube

New World Disorder 10 - Dust and Bones - YouTube

I have to stop i have to many favorites


----------



## somemorestuff (Apr 11, 2007)

Some of ours...

2 summers ago





Riding in Spain





Messing about on the bigger bikes


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> My addition:


Holy freaking moley!


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

I was trying to find one where they race down hill though people houses but I can find it.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

REDBULL downhill MTB bike race in Brazilian favela - YouTube


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

my 2 year old son.






thinks he is riding a motorcycle...he is rad.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Excellent. He's gonna be a great rider!


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

Action Heroes was a free, full length german MTB movie that i thought was pretty awesome.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/unknown-action-heroes-streamable-36-min-movie-714215.html

i loved the combo of music, editing--i mean it looks super professional and gets me stoked to ride.


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

A couple of my favorites, although they may not align with what you were looking for. Still great in their own right.

If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv - YouTube

Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery - YouTube


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I love that Chilean downhill video (1st video). So much going on there ... why is the guy wearing a pinstripe suit?Just some huge drops in there, too. I've been in that exact area of Valpo and can attest that it is very steep.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This has to be the best helmet cam video of the 2011 Megavalanche race that I've seen. Parts 1 & 2 are mostly the rocky mountain top section and then parts 3 & 4 are through woodland lower down. Watch it full screen for the best view.

It's the full 1hr+ descent of Alpe D'Huez and the helmet cam is mounted at around eye level for a natural perspective so that you can see exactly where he is looking.






Part 1: 



Part 2: 



Part 3: 



Part 4: 




That video is from the 2011 Megavalanche at Alpe D'Huez in the French Alps. It's part of a mass start downhill series called the Avalanche Cup.

In the Megavalanche there are 6 qualifying heats of 250 riders who all start at the same time and then have to choose their own route down the mountain. The 45 fastest riders from each qualifying heat go through to the final.

Megavalanche - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

- avalanche trophy

Megavalanche Qualifying run:
Part 1: 



Part 2: 




Here are some good videos of riding singletrack in the French Alps too:














Some skills videos for riding ideas:

 Be a Better Rider 1 with Ed Oxley (Great Rock)

 Be a Better Rider 2 with Dales Mountain Biking

 Be a Better Rider 3 with Jedi (Ukbikeskillz)

 Be a Better Rider 4 with Campbell coaching.

 Fluidride like a Pro Video

.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

2:55

GoPro HD HERO camera: Mountain Bike Clip - YouTube


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

CHUM said:


> my 2 year old son.
> 
> thinks he is riding a motorcycle...he is rad.


Totally agree. I think I got more out of the videos of Tristan than watching the big boy vids, my wife was tickled. VRUM VRUM :thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Most recent bookmarked page...





Wildkogeltrail from miraculix on Vimeo.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm amazed to see this hasn't been posted here yet. One of my favorites.

Lily Shreds Trailside on Pinkbike.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/227689


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well this is either going to back fire or work out. Rockcrusher, I will apologize in advance if you dislike this or anyone else. I was bored and it's winter so, I chopped up something from lifecycles and threw it together. IDK, I like it, makes me want to ride and I think it fits here.
NSFW music. 





Remix Life Cycles from Nobrunch on Vimeo.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

Everyone should rent "Ride The Divide" documentary. Banff Canada to the Mexico border. 2700 miles, 200,000 feet of climb, approx 1 month to complete, NO support. Great movie for MTB enthusiasts. 


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Well this is either going to back fire or work out. Rockcrusher, I will apologize in advance if you dislike this or anyone else. I was bored and it's winter so, I chopped up something from lifecycles and threw it together. IDK, I like it, makes me want to ride and I think it fits here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Although I would've preferred more metal, less dubstep, and less slo-mo scenes.


----------



## ifouiripilay (Nov 11, 2005)

CCMTB said:


> Everyone should rent "Ride The Divide" documentary. Banff Canada to the Mexico border. 2700 miles, 200,000 feet of climb, approx 1 month to complete, NO support. Great movie for MTB enthusiasts.
> 
> Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


+1
This is on Netflix streaming


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Hutch3637 said:


> Well this is either going to back fire or work out. Rockcrusher, I will apologize in advance if you dislike this or anyone else. I was bored and it's winter so, I chopped up something from lifecycles and threw it together. IDK, I like it, makes me want to ride and I think it fits here.


What's not to like about that? The video is fantastic. Although I wouldn't choose to listen to that type of music(heck I'm 53), it fits the video fine. Great job!!

Hey, how bout some Rep? Someone trashed me along the way here for ??


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

CHUM said:


> my 2 year old son.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was he making motorcycle sounds? I do that all the time, especially on the flowy braapy sections! Nice work on the pedal bike too!


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> Was he making motorcycle sounds? I do that all the time, especially on the flowy braapy sections! Nice work on the pedal bike too!


yah -it's pretty funny...:thumbsup:

but i gotta say - seeing you make moto sounds would be funnier :lol:

*i get the A-Team theme song stuck in my head on flowy ST*


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

evasive said:


> I'm amazed to see this hasn't been posted here yet. One of my favorites.
> 
> Lily Shreds Trailside on Pinkbike.


Awesome video, that dog kicks ass! Rider's not bad either.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

CCMTB said:


> Everyone should rent "Ride The Divide" documentary. Banff Canada to the Mexico border. 2700 miles, 200,000 feet of climb, approx 1 month to complete, NO support. Great movie for MTB enthusiasts.
> 
> Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


Agreed...it really is an amazing documentary that happens to be about mountain biking!


----------



## Urbansniper (Jun 12, 2011)

rockcrusher...thanks for posting that chile downhill video. 

was laughing my ass off when that dog wandered into the path.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## cm_mtb (Jan 23, 2012)

This was a PinkBike VOD a few weeks ago, and it quickly became my favorite MTB video. There's no gratuitous slow motion, endless back flips, etc. It's worth watching on Vimeo in HD.

I can't post a link since I don't have a high enough post count, but just look up "Evan Schwartz - Ride the Fall" on Vimeo.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

This guy makes the best videos I have seen. Lots of third person shots and wire cams. All HD.

Watch his videos and you will want to go ride now.






10 Things I have learned about Mountainbiking from Filme von Draussen on Vimeo.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Finals-Red Bull Rampage 2010 HD - YouTube


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

subscribed!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

HucknRoll usually puts pretty good videos up on their Facebook. They've put up a few Colombian urban downhill videos recently. This is pretty good viewing:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Bill in Houston said:


> subscribed!


Good thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Not mountain biking per se but about as akin to mountain biking as one can get on a motorcycle. Love the skills this guy has and the fact that it isn't a tatooed, pieced Metal Mullisha ******bag doing back flips but someone that has not only balls but mad skills too.


----------



## mofoe (Mar 19, 2009)

KogKiller said:


> I like it. Although I would've preferred more metal, less dubstep, and less slo-mo scenes.


i like it too but agree with the above.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Giant Chachi said:


> A couple of my favorites, although they may not align with what you were looking for. Still great in their own right.
> 
> If Only Every Mountain Biking Video Was Shot Like This - Afrojacks.flv - YouTube
> 
> Danny Hart's 2011 World Championship Winning Downhill Run at Champery - YouTube


:thumbsup:






Was gonna post this one myself, best commentating and mud riding ever !!!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I saw this one linked on the dcrainmaker blog. Here's what it would be like to live on your bike 24x7.






THE MAN WHO LIVED ON HIS BIKE from Guillaume Blanchet on Vimeo.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

S.T.I.N.C

Zachdank and the crew back in the day.

The Stinc Video - Pinkbike.com

michael


----------



## chuckbuck (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if they have anything on the web, but the "Earthed" series of DVD's seems pretty cool. A lot less tailwhipping and backflipping and a lot more world cup downhill footage and 4x. I like it much more than the freeride vids.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I saw this on nsmb.com the other day - it's a new favorite.


----------



## Woodfire (Feb 14, 2012)

Hutch3637 - Cool


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*moar!*






GoPro#2 "I want to go FAST!" from rick c on Vimeo.

from *bionicman*


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

evasive said:


> I saw this on nsmb.com the other day - it's a new favorite.


awesome! Love the purity of the riding.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Old video, but funny.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

This is another of my all time favs.





pleasant commute from lucy Martin on Vimeo.

I wish that were my commute home.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Ok one more, this one makes me smile. Probably will be CHUM's kid in a few years.






Jackson Run Bike to kindergarten. from Ron Goldstone on Vimeo.


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

http://vimeo.com/m/20601448

Along with all of Chris Akrigg's other vimeo videos! I think it's cool watching him ride everything from DH to trials. It's also really great to see him making a fast recovery from a bad injury.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, yeah. I forgot about those Nicolai videos. They're some of my favorites. Trials-style riding that I can identify with, even though I'll never match it.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Had to add this sense it's winter for some of us.





NORCO Range LE 2012 - Iceride from ridethemountain on Vimeo.

and who doesn't like mud...





Nicolai Webisode Pt. 3 - Braunlage from ridethemountain on Vimeo.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Those were awesome - thanks! Those Nicolai guys are amazingly smooth.

This vid was on PB recently - urban DH in Santos, Brazil. I'd describe myself as mostly a trail/AM rider, but man, these are fun to watch.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/241986


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

29er - Games from amotion.at on Vimeo.

This is a really nice technical riding video!


----------



## mofoe (Mar 19, 2009)

rockcrusher said:


> 29er - Games from amotion.at on Vimeo.
> 
> This is a really nice technical riding video!


plus one on this one. I like the technical videos. not so much trials stuff but more real world stuff


----------



## BouncerHayton (Feb 16, 2012)

crazy...


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

My favs are the clips I've made myself of my rides...


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

ambassadorhawg said:


> My favs are the clips I've made myself of my rides...


I like watching my videos too, but I also enjoy videos from other riders. Especially steep sufferfest climbs with original audio, which is rare in the mtb world from what I've seen so far. Road cyclists seem to post more of those, and even then they're not common.

The reason I like videos like that is because they are inspiring. When I watch another rider's video of a tough climb with natural sound, it motivates me to ride harder on my next sufferfest. I love climbing, so that may have something to do with my preferences in videos.

After last weekend's crash on the "super gnarly" section of trail near the end of the ride, I searched YouTube for other people's videos of the same section so I could study their technique and hopefully ride that section better next time, without crashing of course.

The video in the thread I linked to above has a rider cleaning that section near the end. I also studied his technique.


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

Just found this cool video. It technically isn't mtb'ing, but it's still worth watching.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Loved the editing in this video with the cam and this video just makes you want to go out and ride.





Rotation, an enduro short film from Ian Baquerin on Vimeo.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Hutch3637 said:


> Loved the editing in this video with the cam and this video just makes you want to go out and ride.


wow, that is nice. and it DOES make me want to go ride!


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

FRAMED - YouTube


----------



## TypeRAWR (Feb 16, 2012)

Not sure if its been mentioned but Infinitylist.com is a pretty good website for cinematic sports videos, such as MTB.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

just saw this in the "post your ti 29ers" thread in the 29er forum! Pretty amazing trail and POV video.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I want to do this, I bet it's fun.






Bar Drag Bounty 2 - VitalMTB contest entry. from Lucent Productions on Vimeo.


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

This guy has skills, and some really good high quality videos on vimeo.






A rocky path from Raimund Matros on Vimeo.






Deep into the Fichtel Mountains from Raimund Matros on Vimeo.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Hutch3637 said:


> I want to do this, I bet it's fun.


DUDE~!! that is soo funny.. seen a few micro/kids bike stuff... always makes me laugh!!


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

*29R DH session*






Teaser 29ROCKS! DH session with Cedric Gracia & Simon André on 29ers from Enduro Tribe / VTT29 on Vimeo.

The movie link is below but it's still being uploaded lol.

29ROCKS! The movie by VTT29.com - Cedric Gracia & Simon André on 29ers on Vimeo


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

More Mountain Biking Videos


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This video has some nice views.

Mount Cevedale:
Image Verification






INTO THIN AIR | engl. Subtitles from infinite trails on Vimeo.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## tkbike (May 18, 2004)

Only because it's one of my favorite rides....


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

This is pretty awesome. The page on PB has some really nice photos, too.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/246736


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This is the Hart and Soul documentary about Danny Hart winning the 2011 World Downhill championships. It has some skillful riding in and is a good watch.











.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

The Czech police chasing a mountain bike on the highway. First the mountain bike is slipstreaming the lorry at 100kph before using some offroad skills to leave them behind. :eekster:






.


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is worth a share IMO. Sorry it's not a MTB video, there has not been any good ones lately.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/250243/l/

San Francisco Dreamin' - GT Welcomes Kenny Belaey on pinkbike.com

Gregg put this up in the articles section as well.

GT Rider Kenny Belaey Rides SF Landmarks | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

These are a few videos that were in other threads on mtbr. I can never seem to find videos in older posts so I've linked them whilst I can still find them. 

There was a really good Youtube video of a German DH race from the 1990s about a year ago but I couldn't find it again.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/247843/l/

Sixteen-inch on pinkbike.com





big air mountain bike jump and crash - YouTube





Colt Fake -BMX banned 3 "Better Off Dead" - YouTube

.


----------



## scatl M artin (Apr 6, 2012)

Niice


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

This thread is awesome! Subscribed!


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Not the typical eye watering, skin peeling, downhill speed run ........... simply impressive control:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Man...*



rockcrusher said:


> I have been a little down lately. I find the current crop of mountain biking videos offers too much slow-mo upside down back flipping on big BMX bikes and too little, POV cam, sexy wire cam and all out fast runs down real trails. I have a hard time living vicariously through the endless back flip DJ vids but the ones that are close to mountain biking I can imagine, if I had the right gear and all, being able to do.
> 
> I mean Danny MacSkill is fantastic and all, skilled beyond doubt but there is no way I will ever be riding a cable. Ever.
> 
> ...


That drop at 2:24 makes my palms sweat every time I see it. Maybe I'm just a big fat wuss... well, yes, I am.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Lmmfao!!*



WR304 said:


> The Czech police chasing a mountain bike on the highway. First the mountain bike is slipstreaming the lorry at 100kph before using some offroad skills to leave them behind. :eekster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man... that is the best laugh I've had all day.

Thanks for that! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice fat bike bike video.


----------



## aerius (Nov 20, 2010)

Anne-Caroline Chausson goes on a ride with the guys


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Its from NWD, but still a goodie:


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*oldie*


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

There was a video I saw a while back, can't seem to find it now - a bunch of guys I think in the Swiss Alps. There was as section of the ride that they are riding a 12" wide steel walkway that ran along the side of the mountain - no sides to it, it was just crazy. 

Some of the video's posted above are just amazing though! mad skills for sure!

D


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Here's something a little different. I still can't find the video I was thinking of but this 1992 Downhill World Cup race at La Bourboule shows how it should be done. Bar ends, brightly coloured tops and Tioga disk wheels. Watch out for the guy floating in the water at 3 minutes in. His fluorescent cycling jacket is acting as a buoyancy aid after he crashes. 





1950 Cyclocross Race.mp4 - YouTube

.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This video of Andreu Lacondeguy dirt jumping is fairly ridiculous. The superman backflip is probably my favourite.:eekster:






We Are Family Films: Episode 1 ft Andreu Lacondeguy from We Are Family Films on Vimeo.

Once you've finished jumping for the day you still have to get home. A good time to practice your wheelies but you need enough room to do it, such as down the 27.5km and 48 hairpin turns of the Stelvio Pass in Italy for instance. This video is of Simone Temperato. There are also some of him doing the same thing with no front wheel.





Riding on Bike Backwards Down Stairs at Eiffel Tower - YouTube


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

i just wanted to share one me and my buddies made. im no way am i saying we are talented or comparing to anyone in this thread. we are just out to have fun riding and not take ourselves too seriously. hope you folks enjoy. we just love riding. this was on some trails along the gulf coast.

720 or 1080 available


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

WR304 said:


> Here's something a little different. I still can't find the video I was thinking of but this 1992 Downhill World Cup race at La Bourboule shows how it should be done. Bar ends, brightly coloured tops and Tioga disk wheels. Watch out for the guy floating in the water at 3 minutes in. His fluorescent cycling jacket is acting as a buoyancy aid after he crashes.


They're riding muddy trails! They're killing Mother Earth! Those lines are completely unsustainable!  Awesome footage. "If you're in control, you're going too slow."



WR304 said:


> This video of a late 1950's Cyclo cross race is good also. No need to follow any sort of path. Just head cross country.


Sweet. Appreciate the guy folding his wheel at :47, and straightening it at :53. That video also reminded me of a discussion on here about whether a certain trail was rideable on a cyclocross bike, and the abuse I took for suggesting that a slightly rocky trail would be okay on a cross bike...


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

osteo said:


> There was a video I saw a while back, can't seem to find it now - a bunch of guys I think in the Swiss Alps. There was as section of the ride that they are riding a 12" wide steel walkway that ran along the side of the mountain - no sides to it, it was just crazy.


Did you mean this one? 

It's a path along the Garnitzenklamm Gorge in Austria.





Ima Trail - YouTube

What happens if you get it wrong on these narrow mountain paths:





Mountain Biker Falls Down Cliff - YouTube


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

^^^ " You all right?" ........ "Did you film it?" LOL. Guy falling down hill: "Yeah man, I'm cool just wanted to see what it's like rolling down this cliff, did you get it on film?"


----------



## Kaptkaos (Sep 26, 2011)

That Megavalanche was sick!


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I can barely sit through a FOX/Marzocchi sponsored backflipping, big BMX bike, epileptically cut and edited 40 minute video but that Megavalanche video had me staring at my screen for an hour. The POV was great, the scenery was intense and it was good racing. Lots of passing, poor riding technique, stellar riding technique and the trails, Wow.

Anyway, I don't want to bother flipping through all the vids so here is a vid of someone killing Whistler on a hardtail DH bike (Chromag of course).


----------



## muddywings (Apr 28, 2004)

*a few of mine*































and because everybody loves a dog:


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Kaptkaos said:


> That Megavalanche was sick!


Yeah, I agree. I couldn't stop watching it. What a trail! (I'd just rather ride it without 1000 other crazies).


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

before Danny Macaskill, Jeff Lenosky, Ryan Leech or when Hans Rey was just beginning there was Ot Pi:

the music is killer to boot.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

WR304 said:


> There was a really good Youtube video of a German DH race from the 1990s about a year ago but I couldn't find it again.


RIVER29 posted the downhill video I was thinking of in the Passion section so here it is: 





Old school 1992 downhill mountain biking race events! LOTS of Crashing!! - YouTube

.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

That was a great vid. I love watching these crazies go down hill on the old bikes. But they really need to lower the seat a tad


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

René Wildhaber - World Heritage sites rock -- Bike Sports Videos -- Red Bull Schweiz

Can't embed sorry. Worth a watch though.


----------



## lotstar (Apr 10, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## teamhaymaker (Mar 21, 2012)

This is my favorite






Unicorns and Narwhals on Teton Pass...Vain Cam! from Andrew Whiteford on Vimeo.


----------



## Reign2Rider (Jan 28, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm really digging this one. Seen today on Pinkbike.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

MTBR user "krull" riding technical terrain on his Haro Mary SS nearby Vienna (Austria): 






.


----------



## Julie Anderson (Jun 5, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> I have been a little down lately. I find the current crop of mountain biking videos offers too much slow-mo upside down back flipping on big BMX bikes and too little, POV cam, sexy wire cam and all out fast runs down real trails. I have a hard time living vicariously through the endless back flip DJ vids but the ones that are close to mountain biking I can imagine, if I had the right gear and all, being able to do.
> 
> I mean Danny MacSkill is fantastic and all, skilled beyond doubt but there is no way I will ever be riding a cable. Ever.
> 
> ...


More then Great:thumbsup:


----------



## Cleggy23 (Jun 7, 2012)

That dog was unreal!!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Some videos of "Dangerous" Dan Cowan riding north shore near Vancouver.

Vid/Story Dangerous Dan - REDUX | NSMB.e.MAGAZINE - Freeride, Extreme and North Shore style Mountain Biking





Dangerous Dan Cowan from North Shore Extreme 8 - YouTube

.


----------



## dadstoy (Feb 18, 2010)

I pretty much like this one.:thumbsup:
But I have many.


----------



## TurboCrash (Jun 8, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> My addition:


That is hands down the craziest video I've ever seen. My hands are sweaty just from watching it D:

Plus, I didn't even notice it until a commenter pointed it out...he's wearing a _suit_


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

I could fill this thread with videos I love, but here is one of my favorite POVs:


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

holy crap river, thats like pucker factor 9.9! my sphincter is still cramped just from watching that.


----------



## RIVER29 (Mar 12, 2012)

big terry said:


> holy crap river, thats like pucker factor 9.9! my sphincter is still cramped just from watching that.


That guys YouTube channel has five or six videos that all leave me shaky from adrenaline after watching them :eekster:


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

A series of technique and riding skills videos by Fabien Barel.





Straight Lines with Fabien Barel - YouTube





how to jump with fabien barel - YouTube





Bike Setup with Fabien Barel - YouTube

.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

hadnt seen this posted yet. pretty impressive. had to hurt tho, haha.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

My favorite would be this dude riding 26" rigid.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

WR304 said:


> A series of technique and riding skills videos by Fabien Barel.


He's a total badass and I love his videos, but his enunciation is so precise that every time I watch them, I keep hearing Jean Girard.


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

BMX not Mtb, but still freeking amazing!


----------



## hufffy (May 20, 2008)

The bmx video was sick


----------



## hufffy (May 20, 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/259121/l/

Jack Fogelquist - Let it Roll on Pinkbike


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

*GoPro Inches from death: downhill biker tests fate in Utah*

These guys are insane


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

I was reading a short article in the Sunday Times today about how mountain biking down the Yungas Road in Bolivia is a popular experience to include during backpacking holidays. The article was saying how dangerous it was with 20 people having been killed mountain biking down the road since 1998.

Apparently there are lots of guided tours who rent bikes to tourists. Minimal riding experience necessary (which seems to be what makes it so dangerous). This video is about the ride down. Watch for the section part way through where the group being filmed have stopped for a break. There's a continuous stream of other cyclists passing behind in the background. :eekster:





Mountain Biking down Bolivia's Death Road as seen on ABC - YouTube

_"Wired on a few super strong cups of coffee, I was anxious and ready to get on the road. I waved goodbye to my friend Renaldo and cruised down the cobblestone streets to fuel up at a gas station. Chatting with the guy at the pump, he asked if I was going to ride the NEW road.

"No. No," I said, "Camino de la Muerte!"

"Ohhh" he said, "Peligroso!" and then he warned me of the dangers and about the gringos coming down with mountain bikes. My friend Renaldo had also told me the same, leave early because the tours come down around 11 am.

"Loco Gringos," he said"_ *Alain Denis*

Adventure Travel: Riding Bolivia's Yungas Road of Death | Let's Be Wild

.

.


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

Every time I watch them, I keep hearing Jean Girard.


----------



## millerasm (Jun 7, 2010)

some crazy vids...


----------



## bichito (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, very nice videos!


----------



## CheefBeef (Jul 21, 2012)

Cobra8d said:


> These guys are insane


wow that crash on the end looked painful


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Some 2012 Megavalanche videos:





Megavalanche Qualifier 2012 - YouTube

This bike won't need a clean post ride!





Mountain Bike Takes a Ride in Class 5 Rapids.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Merf (Jul 26, 2012)

Pretty Awesome video where my buddy just eats #&#$ while biking with some guys who are way better than he is... I'll get the link if I can!


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

Huge drop at 2:08, solid video overall.


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

here's my official contribution: Gotta be my favorite MTB by far. The music holds a special meaning to me and it was a big surprise to hear it in this video.






This is my second place finisher for getting me back into MTB after 4 years of being off of the bike:


----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

*Buick and Robby*

Buick and Robby: google that and than giggle.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

Borgbox said:


> here's my official contribution: Gotta be my favorite MTB by far. The music holds a special meaning to me and it was a big surprise to hear it in this video.


Both of those were awesome. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Borgbox (Jun 30, 2012)

MhzMonster said:


> Both of those were awesome. Thanks for posting them.


I felt compelled to share! Glad you liked em :thumbsup:


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

"Where The Trail Ends" is gonna redefine epic...


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't look down...






.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Dont know if this has been posted:


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## TORONTORIDER (Aug 14, 2012)

That is amazing man! I have never seen someone that young ride a bicycle, let alone on a cool backyard track! SWEET!!!!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I generally use my Roku just for Netflix, so it was only this week I realized that there's a Vimeo channel. Score! It's so much nicer to watch these on the TV from the couch. (Since I'm lame and still only have a 27" CRT TV.)


----------



## BigKahuna (Jan 19, 2004)

Incredible time killer! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

Chris Akrigg-The Turning Point, on a 2012 Mongoose Teocali Mega





Greta to see back

2013 Suntour Epicon X1, Short but sweet promo, but some crazy riding in Bavaria


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

*Loam Factory*

I have watched this Mike Hopkins video mucho.






Loam Factory from Absolute Zero on Vimeo.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I quite like the reflection at the end. It's a local trail that I'm very familiar with. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jordya (Sep 15, 2009)

evasive said:


> I have watched this Mike Hopkins video mucho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The air at 4:05 is just ridiculous.


----------



## freighttrainuphill (Feb 3, 2012)

MTB vs. car downhill race





 Petrol Vs Pedals from nick varley on Vimeo.


----------



## Opinions (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Cobra8d (Aug 3, 2010)

A Herbst Ride with Max Schumann





SR Suntour WERX Epicon


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This link is for the 2012 Red Bull Rampage video on demand. It's three hours long and shows the entire event.

Red Bull TV - FMB World Tour: Red Bull Rampage, USA

.


----------



## bclagge (Aug 31, 2009)

Just watched the whole thing, incredible runs this year! This is Cameron Zink, the champ from last year, wrecking in qualifying. Unfortunately it took him out of the running, but at least he's still able to walk!

"Embedding disabled by request" blah blah blah
Cam Zink Canyon Gap Jump Crash at Red Bull Rampage 2012 - YouTube


----------



## darich (Aug 31, 2006)

*Hang on...*

Mountain bike descent - YouTube


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

darich said:


> Mountain bike descent - YouTube


I started watching and then turned it off. Those guys are rude.


----------



## shredchic (Jun 18, 2007)

*2011 UCI Worlds aka "How does Danny Hart sit down with balls that big"*

I didn't look thru all 5 pages, but this has gotta be here. You watch this for the commentators as much as the performance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

bclagge said:


> Just watched the whole thing, incredible runs this year! This is Cameron Zink, the champ from last year, wrecking in qualifying. Unfortunately it took him out of the running, but at least he's still able to walk!
> 
> "Embedding disabled by request" blah blah blah
> Cam Zink Canyon Gap Jump Crash at Red Bull Rampage 2012 - YouTube


blocked for copy write nonsense. Try here:
Cam Zink Canyon Gap Crash - Red Bull Rampage 2012 | Mountain Bike Review

the helmet cam footage (2nd vid) is crazy!


----------



## darich (Aug 31, 2006)

icantdrive65 said:


> I started watching and then turned it off. Those guys are rude.


For sure, I had the same reaction when I first saw it. I like this video, because its crazy fast and dangerous.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This video was featured on just about every internet news site a few years ago, chances are you've seen it before.

Downhilling in San Pedro de Casta





ROB WARNER,STEVE PEAT CHAINSPOTTING P1.m4v - YouTube

Part 2:
CHAINSPOTTING PART 2.m4v - YouTube
Part 3:
CHAINSPOTTING PART 3.m4v - YouTube
Part 4:
CHAINSPOTTING PART 4.m4v - YouTube
Part 5:
CHAINSPOTTING PART 5.m4v - YouTube

This is Steve Peat, Danny MacAskill and Hans Rey riding in the Scottish Highlands. This video was originally on Sky TV and is in two parts. In the second part watch for where they're doing the trials riding in the car park. Danny MacAskill lies on the ground as the others do hops overhead, but then Steve Peat just rides straight over him instead.





Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube

.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Josh Bender famously jumping off a cliff. Even though he crashes every time he gets up and tries again.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/46771/l/

Josh Bender Hitting the Jaw Drop on Pinkbike


----------



## guilev (Dec 31, 2010)

One of the best videos I've seen this summer:

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/266710/l/

GoPro Video Challenge - Team ****** - Martin Söderström & Simon Berggren on Pinkbike


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Stumbled upon this tonight, thought it was worthy

Adam Morewood - World Champion - YouTube


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## we78 (Nov 6, 2009)

some cool videos in this thread!


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

I love this kind of riding, I want to be able to do it like this, but I can't

Chris Akrigg A Hill in Spain MTB Downhill720p H 264 AAC - YouTube


----------



## Treebumper (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think that I could have done any ten second segment of that video.

Adam


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Crazy people. I do love watching it, though.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

One of my all time favorite videos contains a few of my favorite things: an awesome little JRT, shredding, jumping, dh, speed, good tunes, good times etc


----------



## db_8 (Sep 10, 2012)

just wanted to let you guys know, Amber the Downhill Dog has just been featured on MSN.com

MSN Video

yay for MTBing!


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

Good I like this:
A 4 Months History on Vimeo


----------



## ATown17 (Nov 6, 2012)

subscribed


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/287022/l/

SEA OF ROCK on Pinkbike






[URL=http://vimeo.com/15873138]Storming the Portal from RR on Vimeo.

[/URL]


----------



## MrAitchGee (Aug 3, 2011)

Sea of Rock= Fantastic

I wanna get better at some of those little balance tricks,I do try and fail, think I might be too old or just simply not good enough and never will be lol


----------



## andresco50 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Christoph sauser*

he is a great cyclist and a legend!!

Christoph Sauser 26er/29er Testing - YouTube


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

CHUM said:


> my 2 year old son.
> thinks he is riding a motorcycle...he is rad.


I know this is an old post but what kind of bike is that? Only bikes I've seen for 2 year olds are the strider bikes. Ones with pedals seem to be a bit bigger.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> I have been a little down lately. I find the current crop of mountain biking videos offers too much slow-mo upside down back flipping on big BMX bikes and too little, POV cam, sexy wire cam and all out fast runs down real trails. I have a hard time living vicariously through the endless back flip DJ vids but the ones that are close to mountain biking I can imagine, if I had the right gear and all, being able to do.
> 
> I mean Danny MacSkill is fantastic and all, skilled beyond doubt but there is no way I will ever be riding a cable. Ever.
> 
> ...


the dog on the sidewalk was an "Oh ****" moment, glad he pulled out of that one.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Just found this one.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Just saw this one. Mountain bikers are tougher than soccer players.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

^nice! The fact that you can die mountain biking automatically makes it more hardcore! Pro athletes, i.e. football, baseball, soccer, whatever are all a bunch of whinny sissies anyway!


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

No flopping in MTB!!!


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

Ride Positive. A Mountainbike Manifesto. from Filme von Draussen on Vimeo.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Just saw this one from SilviaFilms....Loved it!


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Through the mill from chris akrigg on Vimeo.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## Lewisnott (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

Anything with Chris Akrigg in it.

Or


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Chris Akrigg Five










The next two are dirt bike videos but quite good. Are you ready to save a calf whilst out riding? I thought it was really good of him. Not easy.

Saving a Calf





Crf150r vs. Ninja - YouTube


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

"I can't even look at it; it makes me really nauseous."

Steep, on Vimeo:


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

evasive said:


> "I can't even look at it; it makes me really nauseous."
> 
> Steep, on Vimeo:


That's a good video but those brakes... constant brake squeal. Owww my ears.:lol:


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

I have neither the time nor the patience to watch every video here, but what I'd like to see are some great videos of riders clearing very technical sections. I don't want freeride, or downhill. Just good old Trail or lighter AM riding with very technical sections being attempted.

Anyone got any good videos?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

dirt farmer said:


> I have neither the time nor the patience to watch every video here, but what I'd like to see are some great videos of riders clearing very technical sections. I don't want freeride, or downhill. Just good old Trail or lighter AM riding with very technical sections being attempted.
> 
> Anyone got any good videos?


LAME, maybe you should go back and look through these video's since there are 8 pages of awesome-ness. In the time it took you to post that you probably could have found a few in this thread.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Guerdonian said:


> LAME, maybe you should go back and look through these video's since there are 8 pages of awesome-ness. In the time it took you to post that you probably could have found a few in this thread.


Evidently you missed the first sentence I typed.

I did browse, and I see mostly downhill and Red Bull type stuff.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This video was originally linked by LeeL. The rider is 8 years old apparently.

Watch it along with the video that Guerdonian linked in Post #50 for best effect.






sam's edit from Bill Hawley on Vimeo


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

A few more. 

This antelope video is a famous one. It made the TV news a few years ago.

Antelope takes out Mountain biker





Imaginate Series
Episode 1: MacAskill's Imaginate - In the Balance - Ep 1 - YouTube

Episode 2: MacAskill's Imaginate - Taking Shape - Ep 2 - YouTube

Episode 3: MacAskill's Imaginate - Perfect Space - Ep 3 - YouTube

Eposode 4: MacAskill's Imaginate - Time to Ride - Ep 4 - YouTube

The finished Imaginate video.

Imaginate Feature





Original Bike Tricks from Tim Knoll - YouTube

.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Who needs brakes anyway?.






Aaron Chase rides Hellion BRAKELESS from Aaron Chase on Vimeo.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

dirt farmer said:


> ...but what I'd like to see are some great videos of riders clearing very technical sections. I don't want freeride, or downhill. Just good old Trail or lighter AM riding with very technical sections being attempted.
> 
> Anyone got any good videos?


Do these count? A couple of vids of a fellow forum member Optimus and me. We are definitely not Red Bull materials, unfortunately.

Post #2600
http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/all-about-bikes-vol-2-a-830924-104.html#post10469218

and Post #2630 (this one is kinda trial-ish, only made it half way up). There's a vid of crash & burn at the same spot in page 105, also.
http://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/all-about-bikes-vol-2-a-830924-106.html#post10471388


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

dirt farmer said:


> Evidently you missed the first sentence I typed.
> 
> I did browse, and I see mostly downhill and Red Bull type stuff.


Well, to start with, there aren't as many of those kinds of videos out there. But, pretty much every time I come across a video of someone doing something rad on a regular bike, either I post it here or someone beat me to it. So it's here- start watching. Chris Akrigg, the Nicolai AM trials, Vertriders all come to mind.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

JBC 4X Revelations - Michal Marosi crazy wallride - YouTube


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

New Akrigg video today!


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

This is a great video, HELL Even Dirt Farmer may like this one. Pretty technical rocky sections and tight trees. I love how this guy is narrating the whole way down, making sound effects and joking. Sounds like the tour guide from the LaSalles RiverBoat ride at Six Flags. 
He is just hauling ASS while just casually talking.

"I hope Andy didn't crash... I still need him to edit this video" LMAO hhahahaha

Course Preview: Claudio Caluori rides Hafjell - Video | Red Bull Bike

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

Cris Akrigg is my favorite




A Hill in Spain on Vimeo


----------



## icecreamjay (Apr 13, 2004)

This one isn't too new, but I don't see it in this thread yet. Time to bump it anyways.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Search "Chromag" on YouTube, you'll get at least an hour of awesome trail vids.


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

I will check a bunch of these out.
But I have noticed that the music in mtn biking videos is awful!
Back in the 90's when I used to watch skate videos they were loaded with punk and hardcore. Aggressive music. 
These days all I hear is electronic boring non aggressive garbage. depressing


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Lol turn the sound down and rock Minor Threat...


----------



## Krigloch (Aug 9, 2011)

haha
these days im all metal. 
But yeah, I do that.


----------



## shining_trapezoid (Mar 24, 2014)

Krigloch said:


> I will check a bunch of these out.
> But I have noticed that the music in mtn biking videos is awful!
> Back in the 90's when I used to watch skate videos they were loaded with punk and hardcore. Aggressive music.
> These days all I hear is electronic boring non aggressive garbage. depressing


Agreed! The electro/dubstep/robot takeover is sickening.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

I also do not care much for the videos with music. I usually just watch something else that focuses more on the riding.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Just found this, an XC/AM video that is actually pretty great.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

J: said:


>


Oh yeah. There it is...fixed


----------

